# Kellerwald-Marathon



## Storck-Racer (11. April 2006)

hallo zusammen,

werde dieses jahr zum ersten mal den kellerwald-marathon 80km fahren.

kann jemand was zur strecke sagen (technisch, schwierig etc.)?


schönen gruß aus bonn
s.


----------



## jochem61 (11. April 2006)

Hi, hab vor zwei Jahren dran teilgenommen, auch die 80 km.
 Klasse Strecke, alles dabei vor allem heftige Anstiege, aber das empfindet 
 ja jeder anders;-)
 Dieses Jahr fahr ich nur die 40er, Saison fängt ja erst an.
 Also viel Glück und hoffentlich eine trockene Strecke!!

             mfg jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (12. April 2006)

wie sieht es denn mit technischen singletrails aus oder besteht der überwiegende teil der strecke aus forstautobahnen?

ich hoffe auch, dass es trocken sein wird, bin aber bei dem bisherigen wetter dieses jahr eher skeptisch


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2006)

meine einzige teilnahme ist auch 2 jahre her, an singletrails kann  ich mich nicht grosartig erinnern. wie bei allen maras mit vielen teilnehmern  fast nur breite forstwege, n paar downhills mit steinen / schlamm. aber die strecke ist harmlos, für freizeitbiker tauglich.
die anstiege sind auch gemässigt, am 2. langem anstieg gibts zum schluss 200sehr steile meter...
werd dieses jahr auch dabei sein, hab vor 3 runden zu drehen.... und: es wird schönes wetter!


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. April 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr die 80km gefahren. Also technisch schwierig fand ich es nicht wirklich bis auf ein paar schlammige Pfade beim Downhill.
Aber die Steigungen haben mich doch sehr mitgenommen, vor allem weil es mein allererster Marathon war, und ich somit noch recht unerfahren war was das Einteilen der Energie und das "sichvonandernmitreissenlassen" am Anfang betrifft. Dann hab ich mich noch einmal verfahren weil ich nach der ersten Runde den Weg zur Zweiten nicht gefunden habe und erstmal durch halb Gilserberg gekeult bin bevor ichs kapiert hatte. Aber den Rest haben mir wahrscheinlich die leckeren "Maxim-Caramel-Riegel" gegeben. Die waren nämlich echt lecker, deswegen hab ich auch bestimmt acht oder neun Stück verputzt. Mann war mir schlecht  
Wollen doch mal sehen ob nicht eine 25% Leistungssteigerung gegenüber letztem Jahr drin ist. Hatte 5:56 gebraucht  
Und als Ziel habe ich mir dieses Jahr gesetzt unter 4:30 zu bleiben.

Wie sieht das bei euch so aus?


----------



## Wave (12. April 2006)

40er runde in XXX zeit.....top 10 gesamt

realistisch?


----------



## Storck-Racer (13. April 2006)

moin zusammen,

da ich wie gesagt die strecke nicht kenne, kann ich noch nicht richtig absehen, wo ich ca. landen werde. bin aber gut in form und peile an, im ertsen viertel anzukommen.

schau´n mer mal...


natürlich gibt es gutes wetter


----------



## Adrenalino (21. April 2006)

Huhu,

kann jemand was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? War ja die letzten Tage schön trocken, hoffentlich bleibt es so!


----------



## Cyclomaniac/TB (22. April 2006)

Wer nimmt mich mit zum Kellerwald marathon? bin 16--> kein auto...meine mitfahrgelegenheit gibts nichmehr...komme aus 69469Weinheim und würde mich am sprit beteiligen...wenn s sein muss zahl ich sogar ganz, hauptsache ich komm hin...bitte helft mir...tim mail: [email protected], hdy: 016095210662


----------



## Wave (22. April 2006)

was ist nu mit der strecke? wie sieht die aus? welche reifen?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. April 2006)

Denke mal da es geregnet hat würde ich keine Racing Ralphs aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (22. April 2006)

warum nicht? ich denke mal, dass dort wieder viel forstautobahn ist, oder?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. April 2006)

_...nachher ist man immer klüger..._

soooo - ich war mit racing ralle vorn und hinten unterwegs. es war ja, bis auf ein paar matschlöcher und die leicht feuchten singletrails, recht trocken 

auf einer dieser schmalen abfahrten ist mir dann aber doch das vorderrad weggeschmiert und ich hab mich und mein bike kurz auf dem erdboden abgelegt. zum glück mann und maschine wohlauf geblieben...  wäre aber wahrscheinlich mit `nem genoppten nic genauso passiert - ich war da einfach einen moment lang unkonzentriert...

ich fand die veranstaltung übringens äußert gelungen


----------



## kastel67 (23. April 2006)

Moin,

also die Veranstaltung war vielleicht recht gut organisiert, wenn man davon absieht dass man nach 80 km Fahrt bei recht kühlen Temperaturen eine warme Dusche erwarten kann und nicht eine eiskalte Niesel-Dusche, aber wer bei der Orga kann schon ahnen das MTBler nach ihrem Sport duschen?!? Aber die Strecke hat gegenüber dem Vorjahr wirklich die letzten Highlights eingebüsst und ist dermaßen was von belanglos dass gibt es garnicht. Eigentlich schon eine Beleidigung. Ein einziger schwerer Anstieg, ein paar schlammige Trails und sonst nur Forstautobahn. Das herumgegurke kann man sich echt sparen. Dafür um 5 Uhr aufgestanden und 30.-  bezahlt. Bahhh...so ein Schrott!

Gruß k67


----------



## schnellejugend (23. April 2006)

Was bist du gefahren und wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## kastel67 (23. April 2006)

Moin,

80 km und so etwa 4:20 - 4:25. Dier erste Runde bin ich noch unter 2h gefahren  bin dann aber wohl der Kälte zum Opfer gefallen und die Oberschenkelmuskulatur wollte nicht mehr! Wer kann schon wissen dass es im Kellerwald um 12 Uhr kälter ist als um 8 Uhr!  

Gruß k67


----------



## BikinPie (23. April 2006)

Hey Kastel 67 

was war denn letztes Jahr besser ? Der Bach ? Dafür waren dieses Jahr 2 nette Anstiege dabei, wenn man von dem Forstautobahnanstieg kurz von dem Ende absieht. 
Ich fands super - und das die Duschen mal kalt sind das kann man doch mal verschmerzen, oder ? 
Ich bin auch die 80 er Runde gefahren in 4:26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. April 2006)

Tach!

Fand die Veranstaltung wie jedes Jahr sehr gelungen... Das einzige, was diesmal suboptimal war waren Mann und Maschine ;-)

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Adrenalino (23. April 2006)

Bei mir fast genauso : Mann absolut optimal, Maschine suboptimal, soll heißen : 2 Platten auf den letzten 20km durch kleine Dornen ( wo zum Henker kamen die bloß her??? ) dadurch 20 Min. verloren, ebenso wie das anvisierte Ziel von unter 4:30 auf der 80er.......4:45 sinds geworden - Mist!

Die Duschen waren das letzte, Zielverpflegung verdient nicht den Namen, Streckenverpflegung viel zu spät ( bei Km 27 ) aber ansonsten alles andere o.k! Werde wohl nächstes jahr wieder kommen.


----------



## Danimal (23. April 2006)

Hallo nochmal!

Die Verpflegung sollte eigentlich genau in der Mitte gewesen sein... hast Du eventuell die Einführungsrunde mitgerechnet?
Die kalten Duschen verzeihe ich den Veranstaltern gerne, die können doch nicht für eine Veranstaltung im Jahr das ganze Warmwassersystem in der Hochlandhalle renovieren. Das ist eine sehr familiäre Veranstaltung (Kuchen selbstgebacken, günstige Tarife etc). Man kann sogar umsonst in der Schule pennen oder überall campen. Das hat man nicht bei vielen Marathons!

Nach ein paar Sekunden kam einem nach kurzer Konzentrationsphase das Wasser warm vor ;-)

Ich wollte eigentlich die 120er Runde fahren, jedoch hat zum einen meine hintere Louise mal wieder kompletten Druckpunktverlust gehabt, zum anderen war meine Kettenspannung zu gering, so das ich gelegentlich die Kette verloren habe (hatte ich noch nie vorher!!!). Bin daher nach zwei Runden ausgestiegen, Zeit weiss ich nicht (erste Runde war 1:46, zweite 02:15 oder so).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## easymtbiker (23. April 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> auf einer dieser schmalen abfahrten ist mir dann aber doch das vorderrad weggeschmiert und ich hab mich und mein bike kurz auf dem erdboden abgelegt.


bist du kurz vor der verpflegungsstation gestürzt, mit ultra-bike-trikot? hab da nur jemanden böse liegen sehen (sanis waren schon unterwegs)

tja, duschen waren ärgerlich... ich bin so lange gefahren, bis die sonne raus kam, da war es dann nicht so schlimm, dass ich aufs duschen verzichtet hab oje, muss das noch nachholen...

die verpflegung kam nach der hälfte, als ich dort war, wusste ich immer, dass das schlimmste geschafft war....

die abfahrten fand ich schlecht! weder technisch noch haben die spass gemacht. kräftig in der matsch/steinerinne durchgeschüttelt zu werden.. naj, ich fands ätzend!


----------



## schnellejugend (24. April 2006)

Ich finde die ganze Veranstaltung eigtl. ganz nett. Ich sehe das als eine Art Saisoneröffnung, da kommen alle hin. Ich bin erst morgens angereist, normalerweise ist das am Vorabend noch eine Top Grillveranstaltung mit haufenweisen Freunden die alle ihren ersten Marathon im Jahr fahren.
Die Strecke ist sicherlich nicht die beste, ich finde die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten eigtl. ganz geil. Und ich muss zu Anfang der Saison noch keinen Cristalp haben, ich habe auch unter den Forstautobahnen schon genug gelitten. Mir ist bei mir und auch vielen anderen schon aufgefallen das die Beurteilung der Veranstaltung davon abhängt wie es gelaufen ist, finde ich nicht immer korrekt. 
Und wo gibts eine Tombola bei der man Brote gewinnen kann? Finde ich total geil, Freunde von mir hatten Pech und haben nur einen Schlauch bzw eine Trinkflasche gewonnen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. April 2006)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gut. Die Nudelparty hatte ich mir zwar anders vorgstellt, aber egal  Ich bin die 80er Strecke in 4:28 gefahren. Für mich persönlich eine sehr gute Zeit. Endorfin Team Bike hat keine Zicke gemacht und die IRC Mythos musste ich nicht flicken  Ich Trottel bin nur beim Zieleinlauf in das falsche Ziel gefahren und stand 5 Minuten in der Menge bis ich erfahren habe, dass man an dem LKW vorbei muss, der die Startnummer aufschreibt  Aber ist ja auch Wurscht. Die Strecke fand ich gut gewählt. Nach 65km wurden die Beine erst mal aus Blei und Krämpfe machten sich bemerkbar  

Und ich habe ein leckeres Brot gewonnen 

Werden wohl nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. April 2006)

kellerwald als saisoneröffunung ist irgendwie kult, schließe mich da schnellejugend an. dass es keine flaschen gibt ist nicht so toll, auch die etwas unaktiven helfer (klar oft freiwillig und auch danke dafür), die teilweise völlig überrascht waren, wenn man was zu essen oder trinken im vorbeifahren haben wollte.
und zu den bergabhelden hier... ich habe unterwegs eigentlich niemanden gesehen, der schnell bergab war und diese matschwege asl anspruchslos fand (80km in 3:37 oder so), d. h. ich vermute die herren mit der 4: davor sind begnadete bergabber, die ihre natürliche stärke nicht ausspielen durften (-; 

für mich war ein highlight jemand, der mich bergab überholt hatte mit dem kommentar lass mich vorbei ich muss bergab meinen rhythmus finden um sich dann 150m weiter in die botanki zu schießen (zum glück scheinbar nix passiert).


----------



## Dampfmaschine (24. April 2006)

Dann will ich auch mein Fazit abgeben:
Ich fand die Veranstaltung ganz gelungen. Bin ebenfalls die 80 km in 3.53 h
gefahren. Bin etwas zu schnell los und habe deshalb auch mit Kraempfen gekaempft. 
Die Abfahrten waren nicht wirklich super. Die Abfahrten haette berauf fahren muessen. Das haette ich besser gefunden.
Verpflegung fand ich auch zu spaet. 
Alles in allem sehr gute, noch ausbaufaehige Veranstaltung. 
Ich komme naechstes Jahr wieder.

Gruss
Dampfmaschine


----------



## schnellejugend (24. April 2006)

Die einen fahrens lieber bergauf die anderen bergab. Sie können den Marathon halt nicht in beide Richtungen anbieten. Hatte auch Krämpfe, habe das eher auf die unerwartete verschissene Kälte geschoben.


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. April 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> für mich war ein highlight jemand, der mich bergab überholt hatte mit dem kommentar lass mich vorbei ich muss bergab meinen rhythmus finden um sich dann 150m weiter in die botanki zu schießen (zum glück scheinbar nix passiert).



solche trottel habe ich 2 mal erlebt und immer wieder an der gleichen stelle. ich rede von dem einen trail wo am ende die fette matschpassage war. 

1. runde: von eine fahrer mit roten reifen und rotem bike kommt an mir vorbei geschossen und legt sich unten fett auf die fresse in die matschsosse  

2. runde: bergamont team kommt an mir vorbei und fährt rechts an den wurzeln vorbei. der vordere macht einen abgang und die beiden anderen direkt rein.

fazit: risiko muss kalkulierbar sein. die zeit, die man durch einen sturz verliert muss man erst wieder einholen!


habt ihr auch gesehen wieviel flaschen an den holperstrecken lagen  

meine krämpfe kamen eindeutig daher, weil ich definitiv zu wenig getrunken hatte ich ochse. hatte die ganze zeit in gedanken, dass ich mir meine gute zeit kaputt mache.......

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (24. April 2006)

Hallo,
kurze Anfrage statistischer Natur:

Wieviel lang ist die Strecke?
Mein Hac sagte für drei Runden 94 km und 3080hm. Habe das Gefühl, der erste Wert ist gelogen, was an der recht schwachen Batterieleistung des Senders liegen könnte.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> bist du kurz vor der verpflegungsstation gestürzt, mit ultra-bike-trikot? hab da nur jemanden böse liegen sehen (sanis waren schon unterwegs)



ne ne - der war ich zum glück nicht!

wie bereits gesagt war der einschlag nicht so heftig - kurz geschüttelt und weiter...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. April 2006)

hutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kurze Anfrage statistischer Natur:
> 
> Wieviel lang ist die Strecke?
> Mein Hac sagte für drei Runden 94 km und 3080hm. Habe das Gefühl, der erste Wert ist gelogen, was an der recht schwachen Batterieleistung des Senders liegen könnte.



also mein hac sagt für eine runde (ohne einführungsschleife) 37,6km und 966hm.

3 x 37,6 = 112,80km  /  3 x 966 = 2898hm

die höhenmeter sind ja nie 100pro genau - die vom veranstalter angebenen 960 pro runde sollten also in etwa hinkommen.

bei den km ist deine abweichung allerdings recht groß. jetzt gibt es drei möglichkeiten:

1. dein hac lügt!
2. du hast beim radumfangeingeben geschludert!
3. du fährst zu viel auf einem rad!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (24. April 2006)

An der Stelle hab ich in der zweiten Runde auch einen fliegen sehen. Das waere die optimale Stelle fuer Fotografen gewesen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. April 2006)

hutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kurze Anfrage statistischer Natur:
> 
> Wieviel lang ist die Strecke?
> Mein Hac sagte für drei Runden 94 km und 3080hm. Habe das Gefühl, der erste Wert ist gelogen, was an der recht schwachen Batterieleistung des Senders liegen könnte.



ich bin mit GPS gefahren und werde mal die tage hier eine runde posten. in der zweiten ist es bei den rütteldownhill immer ausgegangen und ich habe es immer zu spät gemerkt, dass es aus war. am anfang war das komischerweise nicht  

mein billiges Sigma zeigte 43km....... mit einführungsrunde

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. April 2006)

ich glaube die runde exkl. einführung war knapp 40km, ich hatte auf dem hac 83,2km; 2069hm (inkl. einführungsrunde)

respekt vor dem einradfahrer


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. April 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> respekt vor dem einradfahrer



oder meintest du den singlespeeder? aber die tandems sind auch hart drauf 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. April 2006)

nee, dem 94km-mann, d. h. 26km wheelie! 
klar, tandem und singlespeed ohne worte


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. April 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> nee, dem 94km-mann, d. h. 26km wheelie!
> klar, tandem und singlespeed ohne worte



den habe ich wohl verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (24. April 2006)

Hat super spass gemacht mal wieder, trotz meines miesen trainigs zustandes 80km überstanden. Mich hat die ganze zeit das grill mit tod vieh vorran getrieben ;-) 

Aller dings bin ich bissel sauer weil die duschen kalt waren. Eigentlich kenn ich das so, dass wenn irgentwo die duschen warm waren dann im kellerwald.
für warme duschen würde ich sogar was drauf zahlen.


----------



## hutsche (24. April 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> also mein hac sagt für eine runde (ohne einführungsschleife) 37,6km und 966hm.
> 
> 3 x 37,6 = 112,80km  /  3 x 966 = 2898hm
> 
> ...



4. Ich gebs ja zu:
Hab nach jeder Runde dem Absperrposten in Schönstein einen Kasten Bier in die Hand gedrückt und über die K59 abgekürzt.


----------



## Sauron1977 (24. April 2006)

War eigentlich auch wieder ganz begeistert von der Veranstaltung.

Bis auf zwei Punkte: 
Zum Einen hat sich doch unglaublicherweise mein Hinterreifen zwei Kilometer vor Ziel verabschiedet und vor lauter Wut bin ich dann einfach ohne Luft weiter gefahren (gute Notlaufeigenschaften so ein Rennralle, Felge und Reifen leben noch   ) 

Und zum Zweiten bin ich in der zweiten Runde generell leistungsmässig total eingebrochen. Erste Runde in 2:10, zweite Runde in 2:35, ich könnt echt kotzen!
Mich würde mal interessieren was und wie oft ihr gefuttert habt unterwegs, ich hab insgesamt 5 Gels auf den 80km verputzt und etwa eineinhalb Liter getrunken und dachte eigentlich dass ich damit gut rumkomme. 
Ist das zu wenig?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. April 2006)

je nach gelgröße ist das irgendwie wenig flüssigkeit pro g kohlehydrat. habe ca. 1,9l auf 200ml gels getrunken und hatte das gefühl, zuviel "gefuttert" zu haben


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. April 2006)

ich trottel habe viiiiiiiiel zu wenig getrunken!! ich bin die erste runde so gut gefahren (unter 2 stunden) und ich wollte mir die gute zeit nicht kaputt machen. ist aber ein fehler. zeit für energie und trinken muss da sein!!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. April 2006)

naja und idealer weise auch trinkflaschen an der verpflegung bzw. helfer, die einenm schnell was auffüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

